# Entry date for long-stay visa Passeport Talent



## JohBru (7 mo ago)

Hello,

I got a research job in France and was sponsored to get a Passeport Talent. The starting date of my program is, say, X. Will the visa allow to enter prior to this date?

It will be much convenient if I could enter on X-30, and get prepared for the work.

Thanks,
JB


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I assume that you are applying for the passeport talent on your own (with evidence of your employment from your employer to be). In that case, go ahead and apply for the visa with a departure date of 15 to 30 days ahead of your work start date. I don't think anyone assumes that you can enter the country on your starting date for work - so just indicate the date you would like to travel and see what they say.


----------



## JohBru (7 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> I assume that you are applying for the passeport talent on your own (with evidence of your employment from your employer to be). In that case, go ahead and apply for the visa with a departure date of 15 to 30 days ahead of your work start date. I don't think anyone assumes that you can enter the country on your starting date for work - so just indicate the date you would like to travel and see what they say.


Thank you! You are right.

When applying the visa, I entered X-30 as the expected date of arrival. Now I got the visa, and indeed it is valid from X-30.


----------

